# Windshield Done!



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

So I got my windshield tinted 
I have 20% all around and I just got 35% on the front.
I know i know the car is dirty i am going out right now to wash it











_Modified by Minibabe at 10:50 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

new wheels Amanda ?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*

how is visability out of that? also is that legal? and you really need to switch away from the OEM brake pads.. holy freakin brake dust!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Windshield Done! (cdougyfresh)*

Definitely not legal in NY.
Windshield: Non-reflective tint is allowed on the top 6 inches of the windshield.
Front Side Windows: Must allow more than 70% of light in.
Back Side Windows: Must allow more than 70% of light in.
Rear Window: Any darkness can be used.
I truly hope you don't drive that car. With that tint you're likely to kill someone, especially at night.


----------



## ugagirl85 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Windshield Done! (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_
I truly hope you don't drive that car. With that tint you're likely to kill someone, especially at night.

Funny, I've been driving my Mk4 with 50% on the windshield for ~6.5 years and haven't killed anyone.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Windshield Done! (ugagirl85)*

There's a big difference between 20/35% and 50% tint, dear. Don't get me wrong, I think it looks bad ass and I hate tint laws. I just so happen to believe in common sense though. It becomes VERY difficult to drive at night with tint like that.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (sr_erick)*

I got my TT done with a Carbon tint. Still comes off black but with the 35% you can easily see outside even during the night time but looking from the outside it looks completely black







. However i did NOT get my front tinted .


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Corradokid135)*

I don't know what percentage I have on my side windows (it was done before I purchased the car) but I find it difficult to backup at night without opening my windows. 35% on the front just sounds idiotic to me. You're already lacking light at night...
I think it looks great, however there's no way you can say it's as safe as non-tinted.


_Modified by bauch1425 at 1:42 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_There's a big difference between 20/35% and 50% tint, dear. Don't get me wrong, I think it looks bad ass and I hate tint laws. I just so happen to believe in common sense though. It becomes VERY difficult to drive at night with tint like that.

actually no it does not....with our headlight set up its no different then my stock mk4 jetta. I am going to make the fog lights HID so that the visibility is better. But it looks dark from the outside and it not from the inside out.
this is highly illegal. I dont care.....plane and simple. I have not run stickers in my windshield since day one and i have not had a problem. If i get pulled over oh well it is what it is. I like the way it looks.
Have you ever sat in a car with a tinted windshield?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_new wheels Amanda ? 

yup new winter wheels








dont worry i still have the works








oh and i know i need to get rid of the factory break pads


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_I got my TT done with a Carbon tint. Still comes off black but with the 35% you can easily see outside even during the night time but looking from the outside it looks completely black







. However i did NOT get my front tinted .

it does look very dark from the outside....But having a completely black interior helps with that alot


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*

Very cool - stealth like. Moda w,wheels?


----------



## ugagirl85 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Windshield Done! (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_There's a big difference between 20/35% and 50% tint, dear.

I'm well aware, I had a new windshield installed about 9 months ago with 32%. Guess what? Still no deaths, and no problems seeing at night/in the rain.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Very cool - stealth like. Moda w,wheels?

correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they are ok winter wheels, just not my work wheels u know. But they are growing on my for winter wheels


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*

I think it looks awesome.
If you last 2 months and don't get jerked around by cops
then I might get that done also. but would probably only go 20%
in the mean time, I have a CEL light....


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_

this is highly illegal. I dont care.....plane and simple. I have not run stickers in my windshield since day one and i have not had a problem. If i get pulled over oh well it is what it is. I like the way it looks.

wait... you don't even rock the reg/insp stickers? 
... at least if you do get pulled over you can probably smile your way out of it,
cute girls get away with murder! I saw a girl get the blockbuster video guy to drop a $15 dollar late fee by smiling and twirling her hair....seriously. 
I might try the windshield tint but have to do stickers, I'm certain they'd have me step out of the car, lay on the ground.... the works.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_in the mean time, I have a CEL light....









What are you talking about? That's just Audi's dashboard ambient lighting!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
wait... you don't even rock the reg/insp stickers? 
... at least if you do get pulled over you can probably smile your way out of it,
cute girls get away with murder! I saw a girl get the blockbuster video guy to drop a $15 dollar late fee by smiling and twirling her hair....seriously. 
I might try the windshield tint but have to do stickers, I'm certain they'd have me step out of the car, lay on the ground.... the works.

your right















i have been there done that, although it helps that i have PBA cards and a badge















but i hate the inspection and registration sticker.....they are so butt ass ugly i refuse to put them on








also when i put the euro bumper on i am gonna just run the euro plate and put an attachment on the bottom and put the NY plate down by the tow hook.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*

Dont bother on the front plate, 5 yrs. with no fr. plate I hav'nt been pulled over yet for it.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Dont bother on the front plate, 5 yrs. with no fr. plate I hav'nt been pulled over yet for it.

i am not talking about a front one lol - as you can see from the picture i dont like front plates
I am talking about the rear one.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*

do it.
euro bumper is the sex









and picture from the inside out?
and badge? are you a cop?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_do it.
euro bumper is the sex









and picture from the inside out?
and badge? are you a cop?

i can do picture from the inside out tomorrow and no, I am not a cop my grandfather is a retired and i have a "mini" badge of what he used to carry around in a nice leather case that says "officers granddaughter" 
That helps and the fact that I am a girl also helps ALOT


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

:/


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i can do picture from the inside out tomorrow and no, I am not a cop my grandfather is a retired and i have a "mini" badge of what he used to carry around in a nice leather case that says "officers granddaughter" 
That helps and the fact that I am a girl also helps ALOT










gotcha. lucky.
my ex is a cop.








from the inside with 35%








from the inside with 20%








not the best pics though


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Windshield Done! (ilovemyTT)*

more pics of inside and out during day and night!


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Windshield Done! (TTurboNegro)*

i can take some tomorrow since minibabe is taking forever to post pics


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

wow. very illegal.
i had 50% on my mk4, that was sweet now sure i could get away wit that around here..


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
it does look very dark from the outside....But having a completely black interior helps with that alot 

yes, but with the carbon tint from the inside it seriously looks like close to factory. Pic for reference... %35 carbon tint all the way around, front window UNTINTED...








As you can see through the front window, the driver side window is UP and VERY easy to see through even with the tint. The passenger side is how it appears from the outside. 
As far as the HID's in the fogs... May i first suggest doing some 6k D2S bulb in the low beams then doing a 6k kit in the fogs. That way, they'll match and from experience the light output of the 6k is much nicer. Plus, when you do the HID's in your fogs it will make the light patch wider more than anything, the fogs in TT's are not built for long distance lighting








Here's a pic of my TT with 6k H3 HID kit in the fog and a factory 4300k bulb in the low beam....








That's all for now







. 

P.S. If you like it and feel it's safe enough for you that's all that matters, it does look good on the car










_Modified by Corradokid135 at 2:31 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Corradokid135)*

P.S. If you like it, feel it's safe enough for you _and enjoy peeling off tint at the side of the road_ that's all that matters, it does look good on the car.
FTFY


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

looks nice but i see an accident in the near future


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (amek0n3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amek0n3* »_looks nice but i see an accident in the near future 

um thanks i guess








but can u speak from experience? Because its not as dark as it looks


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Windshield Done! (amek0n3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amek0n3* »_looks nice but i see an accident in the near future 


Oh Yeah! nice thing to say, shouldnt you be on the Vortex mothers forum sheesh.


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Windshield Done! (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_

Oh Yeah! nice thing to say, shouldnt you be on the Vortex mothers forum sheesh.









sorry didnt mean to bash but if it was my window i defenitaly would be wrecking. night vision sucks. agian looks good though.


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (amek0n3)*

Look great, but very dangerous and have fun with multiple tickets








Cost to get that tinted? + costs of tickets and possibly accidents
You must make bank to not really care that much lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (thelaststrum13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelaststrum13* »_Look great, but very dangerous and have fun with multiple tickets








Cost to get that tinted? + costs of tickets and possibly accidents
You must make bank to not really care that much lol

It was not that expensive to get done and as for the tickets....i highly doubt I am going to get any. 
1 - i am a girl
2 - i have a mini police offices badge that belongs to my grandfather
I have gotten pulled over for doing 120 and not gotten a ticket, the windshield yeah i might get pulled over for it, but I doubt I will get the ticket


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Windshield Done! (Minibabe)*

I flew out and bought my TT in LI actually...weird. 
Again, looks great...but regardless of tickets...dangerous. There...put my 2 cents in and I am walkin away.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
It was not that expensive to get done and as for the tickets....i highly doubt I am going to get any. 
1 - i am a girl
2 - i have a mini police offices badge that belongs to my grandfather
I have gotten pulled over for doing 120 and not gotten a ticket, the windshield yeah i might get pulled over for it, but I doubt I will get the ticket


Whoa you sound like me lol, and we drive the same kinda car . . . i wanna meet you haha 
I'm in jersey and pretty cute, dont know if your bf would like that much though



_Modified by jason bouchard at 7:28 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

did you just call yourself cute?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_did you just call yourself cute?









lol whoa there didn't see that one I guess I didn't re read that one before i hit the submit button. . . (I've been told i am) handsome sounds a little less womanly and less conceded










_Modified by jason bouchard at 2:08 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_
Whoa you sound like me lol, and we drive the same kinda car . . . i wanna meet you haha 
I'm in jersey and pretty cute, dont know if your bf would like that much though
_Modified by jason bouchard at 7:28 PM 5-7-2009_

no the BF would not like that








but he calls me cute everyday


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Minibabe)*

post up a picture so we can see how cute your new windshield is


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

me and the BF


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Minibabe)*

Amanda truly is mini in real life.


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

cute wipers
more nice TT people, the people are better looking than the cars


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

me and the Non Gf haha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

look each other up on lavalife if you want to get all snuggly. I thought this was a car forum








Anyways, the tint looks good


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_look each other up on lavalife if you want to get all snuggly. 


Classic!









Sean


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

gangsta


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_me and the Non Gf haha 










ill take the non gf.







.
and amanda. the window looks hawt. i wanna see it in person to see how dark it really is though.. 
damn girls can get away with anything


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_look each other up on lavalife if you want to get all snuggly. I thought this was a car forum








Anyways, the tint looks good

it is and its my thread and i can post what i want in it so















COILOVERS GOING ON TOMORROW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_
ill take the non gf.







.
and amanda. the window looks hawt. i wanna see it in person to see how dark it really is though.. 
damn girls can get away with anything









haha u know it


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Minibabe)*

which coilovers ya putting on? and how low ya going?









sounds like another thread


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rburt)*

Is that George Costanza?











_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 5:48 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Is that George Costanza?












lol i guess thats directed at me haha


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_
lol i guess thats directed at me haha 


j/k bro. you are very cute indeed, thanks for the pic. pm me your phone number please










_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 12:12 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tabamoura)*

I ain't feelin' the whole tinted windshield thing. I've ridden many, many times on a streetbike with a tinted helmet shield........and it sucks! 
Too me it's in the same arena as a slammed car............not for actually 'driving' the car.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_

j/k bro. you are very cute indeed, thanks for the pic. pm me your phone number please









_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 12:12 PM 5-13-2009_

Mm thx sweetie we should totally do lunch http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
haha just kidding, on a serious note though that lil girl in the pic was probably the crazyest girl i ever "talked" to.


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

jason, what did she have on under that coat?








and are you a hairdresser


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rburt)*

lol hair dresser? No . . . 
she was wearing some red top this was rite before we went to some random club 
heres one more for ya without the coat lol : 











_Modified by jason bouchard at 2:29 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

To get back on this windsheild thing. I'm wondering if some of you know this is not a fix it ticket. it's a *Federal Law*! 
I don't run a front plate. I don't always obey the speed laws. I doubt my car is legally high enough. and yes, i have light tint on my side windows............ALL illegal..........but if it were a federal offense?? i would do none of them!!! (well, maybe all but alittle speeding)
Seriously, for a mod that really isn't that cool to break a federal law is completely idiotic. and why is it a fed. law? because you straight up can't see as well and could kill someone! thinking mods that can cause death are not mods at all


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (M this 1!)*

That is not the only reason M this 1. I've asked a few officers (friends) about the tint laws and there answer along with driver safety is there own safety in regard to getting blown away by not being able to see whats up in the car, this is the very reason she will be peeling it off on the side of the road regardless of who she knows did know or a badge she has. I do however think it looks awesome.lol !


_Modified by TToxic at 8:29 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (M this 1!)*

I have a better idea:
















I don't care how well any of you claim you can see out of a tinted windshield, fact of the matter is you don't see what's in front of your car as well as you would without it. I don't care how much you plan on getting away with it either, a grain of sense will tell you it makes your car more dangerous for yourself and everyone else. And all for what? Looks? As if the car with dark tints on the sides/rear doesn't look dark enough? FFS.
It's on the same level removing front sways because they rub too much








That said have fun spotting deer and ice and other road hazards that are already f$*%ing hard to see at night.

_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_I doubt my car is legally high enough.

As long as your headlights aren't <22" from the ground:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

and that's fine you guys are entitled to your own opinion. Fortunately enough its not my only car.....and i don't go driving around at night to see how well I can see.
And as for the day.....well now I am just like everyone else wearing sunglasses without having to wear them.


----------

